# Horse Trough Cages



## Deac77 (Nov 25, 2011)

I can get a 8x3x2 Rubber horse trough for less than 100$ think with a plexi glass lid it would work?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive used them as outdoor enclosures before, but just temporarily.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 25, 2011)

The rubber ones have wierd bottoms to them, so it takes away form the useable floor space, but fill it with enough mulch it shouldn't be a problem. They make great monitro cages for growing out animals, but I have only really used them as temp caging as well.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 25, 2011)

see i love how light they are too and i figured id have enough mulch so they can burrow anyway but glad to see other people have used them


----------



## Strange_Evil (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7626#axzz1em6M1NAU


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 3, 2011)

How would you go about the venting and the top i was thinking Half Plexi glass with vent holes drilled and then half wire or somthing so the lighting can go in well the only problem i see is holding the humidity since i live in the desert of texas


----------

